# Winter Landscape Pano



## PixelRabbit (Jan 9, 2013)

This is a shot that's making me go hmmm... it is getting more attention than I expected elsewhere.
The major thing I'm iffy on is the "focus" on the tree on the right,  it looks much better BIG so maybe size does matter? 

Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

The histogram tells the story......

It's actually pretty nice, just too bright for me.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Jeff, I suppose you could say that histogram was intentionally like that, I wanted it to "fade out" so my bad?


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

No, no. Don't get me wrong, it's nice, and if you were shooting for that effect and succeeded - kudos! A lot of your work is abstract or damn near it, and I suppose this would fall into the latter.


----------



## Mully (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry Pix ...I just can not get behind this one..... But I know you like it.


----------



## Desi (Jan 9, 2013)

I like this.  I must admit that I do often like shots that are bright and fading to white.  It is airy and spacious.  I like the depth of the darker foreground trees on the lighter background ridge.

A negative is the overall gradient of light from the left becoming progressively darker to the right.  The tree is a focal point of the image, especially with the sun-ray almost pointing to it, so it's a bummer that it is somewhat OOF.  It doesn't kill the image for me as the image is about the overall mood (at least as I experience it)

Desi


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 9, 2013)

thetrue said:


> No, no. Don't get me wrong, it's nice, and if you were shooting for that effect and succeeded - kudos! A lot of your work is abstract or damn near it, and I suppose this would fall into the latter.


Thanks, I'm always afraid when posting stuff with glaring "errors", like the blown sky here, that it appears unintentional and like an error.  That would be the worst result imho. Guilty on the abstract(y) thing lol  


Mully said:


> Sorry Pix ...I just can not get behind this one..... But I know you like it.


Thanks Mully, all good, being honest I think this is an ok to good shot, I achieved a lot of what I set out to achieve "technically" BUT I think the subject leaves a bit to be desired somehow.  I really like the concept and think it has great potential.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Desi  Pretty much my thoughts, I like it but there is room for improvement


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

I like it.  In fact, I have one similar to it.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2013)

The bald white sky on the left really hurts it. Beside the tree, there really is nothing of significant visual interest in this photo. The foreground is flat and uninteresting terrain, without anything for scale. You know me...I won't pull punches...it's not very good...the iPhone 5 has a built-in automatic panorama feature....panos are now easier than ever...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Derrel, at the very least it is a great learning tool


----------



## FanBoy (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the panoramic landscape but I think there would be more balance if the sky were different--perhaps with long, stretched high clouds to counteract the barren foreground.


----------



## timor (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry Judi, I prefer you taking on clearly abstract themes. Such a large vista is something new from you.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Timor and Fanboy


----------



## Bo4key (Jan 10, 2013)

I like it, but for me I think it needs to be toned back and maybe a little more contrasts. Just not enough to take away from the overall vastness of the scene.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 10, 2013)

I really love negative space so this photo almost does it for me.  

Almost, because I think the tree is too far to the right.  I reckon if you split the photo horizontally into thirds and place the tree on the line between the middle and right third you'd have the right balance.


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


>



It starts getting underexposed and dark on the right side particularly the snow.

Did you have a polarizing filter on the lens?

I did an edit. I dodged the snow in a gradient from about the middle of the photo to the right. I then burned the details in the snow and some of the sky on the right to bring out some detail there.
I also did some selective burning on the trees/background.


----------



## timor (Jan 10, 2013)

I would call it an improvement, picture is much crispier, the big gray is gone. :thumbup:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 10, 2013)

Great edit Keith! That totally refines what I was going for with this, I'm so glad you saw where I was going. Thanks for taking the time to do the edit.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh and no Keith, no filter.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 10, 2013)

Keith's edit is IT!! Now I love this photo!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 10, 2013)

Lee soft edge GND....6 or .9 and life is good.


----------



## soflatechie (Jan 10, 2013)

Just my .02.  The lone tree on the right vs the bright sky on the left draws my eyes from left to right.  Just me maybe, but I first look at the bright light ( maybe I am a bug ) then move over to the lone tree.  For me it is an excellent photo because it conveys to me the empty landscape but for the tree.  I don't know if that is the effect you were going for, but I love it, bright sky and all.


----------



## KmH (Jan 11, 2013)

There are actually 2 trees on the right, though one is small.

But you are like most people when they look at a photo, in that people tend to look at the brightest parts first.

A tenet of the visual arts says - Light advances. Dark receeds.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Jan 11, 2013)

Too blown out.  I am not sure if it would work even if it wasn't. Except for the tree on the right everything is too small to be interesting.


----------



## BobSaget (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a good example of what can be done with panorama.  I like its vastness and think the exposure adds to it.  the tree and house make up for their size by being well defined. Really like the the left side roof's reflection.  I'd like to find a scene like this but, unfortunately, there is nothing around like it in southeast Louisiana.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 11, 2013)

All that untracked white stuff makes me want to strap the boards on and go!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your time and thoughts. I'm glad I posted this one for C&C, I have a lot to carry forward next time!


----------



## KmH (Jan 12, 2013)

Consider cropping away a good portion of the blah sky so it is even more panoramic:


----------



## thetrue (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW Keith! I love that edit!!!!

I would hang that one.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn Keith, now you have me wondering what else I'm missing in some of my shots! lol Great crop, I can honestly say that I never considered that extreme of a pano but I really really like that.


----------

